# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  Η μαύρη κατάρα!Το μετατραυματικό στρες.

## ΜάυροΧάος

Καλησπέρα σας, θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας σε ένα θέμα που με απασχολεί εδώ και 3-4 χρόνια. Οποιαδήποτε απάντηση είναι αποδεκτή. Δεν θέλω πάλι να παώ χάλια και στο δεύτερο εξάμηνο και να έχω πάλι τους γονείς μου να μου λένε πως δεν συγκεντρώνεσαι,είσαι τεμπέλα ή άχρηστη. Είμαι καινούρια στο φόρουμ και σόρρυ για οποιοδήποτε συντακτικό ή ορθογραφικό λάλος κάνω. Αυτό οφείλεται στο γεγονός ότι ήμουν στο εξωτερικό για 5 χρόνια σε μικρή ηλικία. Πιστεύω πως υπάρχει μια τραυματική εμπειρία από πρόσωπα που με έχει ταρακουνήσει και από το εξωτερικό και έχω πάθει αντίστοιχη τραυματική εμπειρία και στην Ελλάδα. Στην Γερμανία εκεί όπου ζούσα πρίν από 4 χρόνια είχα βιώσει πολύ έντονα το φαινόμενο της ενδοσχολικής βίας, όχι από Γερμανούς αλλά από έλληνες συμμαθητές μου.

Ήμουν σε ελληνογερμανικό σχολείο και ήμασταν η παράλληλη ελληνική τάξη που αντιστοιχούσε στην γερμανική. Να αλλάξω σχολείο δεν γινόταν γιατί αυτό ήταν το μόνο που υπήρχε στην περιοχή μας και πέρα από αυτό δεν ήθελα να χάσω την επαφή μου με τα ελληνικά. Μετά στην Ελλάδα έζησα πάλι μια τραυματική εμπειρία από ένα άτομο ,μεσήλικας σε φροντιστήριο, που μου κατέβασε την ψυχολογία όσον αφορά το διάβασμα τις πανελλήνιες κτλ. (λέω πάλι καλά που παρόλα αυτά δεν σταμάτησα να διαβάζω).
Θα ήθελα την άποψή σας για το αν όντως έχω πέσει μέσα όσον αφορά αυτό που πιστεύω πως πάσχω (το αναφέρω παρακάτω) ή αν είμαι τρελή κτλ. όπως με χαρακτηρίζουν και οι γονείς μου (πράγμα που δεν το πιστεύω πως είμαι). Ας πω πως η αλήθεια είναι ότι το κρύβω καλά μέσα μου γιατί οι γονείς μου μου έχουν επιβεβαιώσει πως δεν πρόκειται να με καταλάβουν και επειδή ντρέπομαι να τους μιλήσω γι αυτό. Να πω επίσης πως ο πατέρας μου είναι τελείως χάλια στον επικοινωνιακό τομέα και αν προσπαθήσω εγώ ή άλλο άτομο της οικογένειας να του μιλήσουμε για κάτι που μας απασχολεί μας κοροιδεύει συνέχεια, μας σπάει τα νεύρα και στο τέλος μας την βγάζει ξινή. Επίσης είναι υπερβολικά αποθαρρυντικός σαν άνθρωπος, δεν θέλει ποτέ μα ποτέ να μας βλέπει ευτυχισμένους σαν οικογένεια και επηρρεάζεται υπερβολικά από την μητέρα του. Αυτή η γιαγιά μου κάνει τα πάντα για να διαταράξει την μητέρα μου αλλά και να την μισεί ο πατέρας μου ( τονίζω πως είναι μορφωμένος και σκάω στα γέλια που δεν μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει τίποτα μόνος του και ότι δεν έχει προσωπική άποψη.) 


Τέλος πάντων, όπως και να έχει παρατήρησα ότι πάσχω από μετατραυματικό στρες. Αυτό γιατί παρατήρησα τις εξής συμπεριφορές και σκέψεις που με βασανίζουν καθημερινά και ακατάπαυστα.

1ον) Έχω ειλικρινά πάρα πολύ καλούς φίλους (σπάνιο πράγμα και είμαι πάρα πολύ ευτυχισμένη μαζί τους) και λέω συνέχεια από μέσα μου πως θέλω να τους παρατήσω, να μείνω τελείως μόνη μου και πως δεν τους αξίζω (δεν φταίνε σε τίποτα τα παιδιά αφού είναι άψογα). Το ίδιο σκέφτομαι και για το υπέροχο αγόρι με το οποίο έχω σχέση. Αυτό το αγόρι μου λέει,όταν είμαστε μαζί πως σκέφτομαι συνέχεια κάτι και πως κάτι με ενοχλεί ή με βασανίζει (Στεναχωριέμαι πολύ όταν του λέω ψέματα πως και καλά έχω άγχος για τα μαθήματα και τα σκέφτομαι συχνά). Το ίδιο σκέφτομαι και για την οικογένεια μου. ( να γιατί δεν μπορώ να τους μιλήσω για αυτό το ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα... απλά μαύρη μαυρίλα που με στοιχείωσε....αχ, και τελικά καταλήγω να μου λένε πως δεν πάσχω από τίποτα και πως απλά είμαι τρελή και τεμπέλα κτλ ...Όχι!!!! Είμαι σίγουρη πως το κρύβω πολύ και δεν με καταλαβαίνουν και δεν προσπαθούν τουλάχιστον να με καταλάβουν. Πράγμα που είχε ως αποτέλεσμα να τους επιτεθώ άσχημα και να τους απαγοητεύσω πολύ αυτό το Πάσχα.) Βοήθεια!!!!!

2ον) Σκέφτομαι συχνά πως θέλω να απομονωθώ από την κοινωνία ενώ είμαι πολύ κοινωνική και συμπαθητική σε πολλούς ανθρώπους.

3ον) Κλαίω στα καλά καθούμενα χωρίς να ξέρω τι μου φταίει και στο τέλος μου έρχονται αυτά τα ανεπιθύμητα flash back μνήμης από το σκληρό και ψυχρό παρελθόν. Μετά από αυτό μου έρχεται μια πίκρα ενώ παράλληλα σκέφτομαι πως μου άξιζε να υποφέρω τόσο πολύ και καλά να πάθω για ότι συνέβη ενώ ξέρω πως δεν έφταιγα.

4ον)Σκέφτομαι αρκετές φορές το πως θα ήταν αν είχα πεθάνει. Πολλές φορές συνειδητοποιώ μέσα από αυτό πως όλα θα ήταν καλύτερα και όλοι θα συνέχιζαν καλύτερα τις ζωές τους χωρίς εμένα, Ένα πράγμα σαν να τους βασάνιζε η ύπαρξή μου. Άλλες φορές σκέφτομαι πως λόγω της διαφορετικότητας του χαρακτήρα μου είμαι γεννημένη να υποφέρω. 3-4 φορές τον μήνα έχω και τάσεις αυτοκτονίας. (Ντρέπομαι πραγματικά που τα λέω όλα αυτά χύμα!!! )

5ον)Έχω επιθετική συμπεριφορά και σκέψεις (μέχρι και βρισιές ... ακραίο και μένω και άφονη) στον εαυτό μου, εκφράζοντας αυτές με πολύ μεγάλη ένταση. Οι επιθετικές σκέψεις και βρισιές μπορεί να εμφανιστούν από το πουθενά πάνω σε άτομα που συμπαθώ πάρα πολύ, σε αυτούς που αγαπώ πολύ μέχρι και σε άτομα που μόλις πρωτογνώρισα. Έτσι καταντάω πάντα να τρελαίνομαι και να χάνω την συγκέντρωσή μου σε δευτερόλεπτα και τέλος αγανακτώ και πάλι με τον εαυτό μου. Αυτή η εσωτερική συμπεριφορά ανακυκλώνεται κατά περιόδους.Τονίζω πως αυτή η συμπεριφορά είναι μόνο εσωτερική δεν έχω προσβάλει ποτέ κανέναν με τέτοιον τρόπο.

6ον) Δεν μπορώ να συγκεντρωθώ (σε μεγάλο βαθμό όμως) με αποτέλεσμα να μην διαβάζω όσο θα ήθελα ή να κάνω όσες δουλειές θα ήθελα. 

7ον) Υπάρχουν περίοδοι ,συχνοί,όπου κοιμάμαι πολύ περισσότερο νιώθοντας πως μόνο έτσι είμαι ασφαλής (δηλαδή αν μείνω μόνο στο κρεβάτι). Υπάρχουν όμως και περίοδοι όπου κοιμάμαι υπερβολικά λίγο ή δεν επιθυμώ να κοιμηθώ. Να επισημάνω πως τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια δεν είχα ποτέ φυσιολογικό ύπνο.

8ον) Τρώγοντας γλυκά (κυρίως σοκολάτα)κατά την ώρα του διαβάσματος ή καθημερινώς νιώθω ασφάλεια και πως σίγουρα θα πετύχω τον σκοπό μου και όμως συμβαίνει το αντίθετο. Το ίδιο νιώθω αν τρώω πολύ ή πολύ λίγο.

Σας ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας. Οποιεσδήποτε απαντήσεις-ερωτήσεις είναι αποδεκτές. Σας μιλάω σαν άνθρωπο προς άνθρωπο και με μεγάλο φορτίο ευθύνης και σεβασμού.Ελπίζω μόνο να μην σας ζάλισα με την υπερανάλυσή μου.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> και τελικά καταλήγω να μου λένε πως δεν πάσχω από τίποτα και πως απλά είμαι τρελή και τεμπέλα


 αν δηκαιολογειςε ετσι οπιον σου μιλα ετσι κ ριχνεις το φταιξιμο σε σενα μετα δεν ειναι περιεργο γιατι θα τα βλεπεις ολα μαυρα 




> επιθετική συμπεριφορά και σκέψεις (μέχρι και βρισιές ... ακραίο και μένω και άφονη) στον εαυτό μου, εκφράζοντας αυτές με πολύ μεγάλη ένταση.


 απο δω αρχιζει το μαυρο χαος 


> πλά μαύρη μαυρίλα που με στοιχείωσε...


 οταν απλα συμφωνεις με ανθρωπους που κανονικα επρεπε να τους εχεις σε αποσταση απο τα δικα σου πιστευω 

επησης μη συσχετιζεις τη ζωη στη γερμανια με τη ζωη εδω η γερμανια ειναι μια χωρα πολυ διαφορετικη απο την ελλαδα με διαφωρετικο τροπο σκεψης (εγω δε θα ζουσα εκει με τιποτα) εδω οι καιρικες συνθηκες ειναι πολυ καλυτερες κ οι ανθρωποι πιο ζεστοι

----------


## ΜάυροΧάος

Όταν λες σε ανθρώπους που πρέπει κανονικά να έχω σε απόσταση ποιούς εννοείς; Μήπως γνωστούς ή συγγενείς μου??? 
Φίλε μου Aλέξανδρε77 πιστεύω πως όπου και να πας είναι ωραία το θέμα είναι με ποιόν είσαι μαζί!! Δεν έχει να κάνει σχέση από πια χώρα είναι. Υπήρξαν και ξένοι εκτώς από έλληνες που με έκαναν να νιώσω καλύτερα όταν βίωνα κάτι βασανιστικό και πράγματι αυτοί είναι πραγματικοί άνθρωποι που ξεχωρίζουν με την προσωπικότητά τους και όχι με το χρώμα των μαλλιών τους ή του δέρματός τους ή της χώρας τους. Αυτούς θα κρατήσω για πάντα στην μνήμη μου. Να ξέρεις πως υπήρξαν και αφρικανοι, τούρκοι, ταιλανδέζοι, ινδοί , γερμανοί και αλβανοί που μου συμπερυφέρθηκαν χίλιες φορές καλύτερα από τους έλληνες, ανεξαρτήτως από το αν ήταν μορφονένοι ή όχι. Αυτοί μου στάθηκαν στις πιο ψυχρές μου καταστάσεις και μπορώ να πώς κατά κάποιο τρόπο με έκαναν να νιώσω καλύτερα και να ξεχάσω. Άλλο που ο πόνο εξακολουθούσε να επανέρχεται από το τίποτα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ναι αυτους που σε λενε τρελη κλπ κ μενα το ιδιο μου ελεγε η μανα μου αλλα τωρα δε τολμα να μου το ξαναπει γιατι θα ακουσει τον εξαψαλμο

----------


## kerasi

Στο σχολειο η βια αυτη ηταν σε φαση να σε κοροιδευουνε τα παιδια ή σε χτυπαγανε?

----------


## ΜάυροΧάος

> Στο σχολειο η βια αυτη ηταν σε φαση να σε κοροιδευουνε τα παιδια ή σε χτυπαγανε?


 Σε χτυπάγανε ψυχολογικά (πράγμα που έφτανε τα όρια της α'ι'δίας, ντροπής αλλά και ακραιότητας, προκειμένου να επιβάλουν την εξουσία κάποια συγκεκριμένα άτομα και φυσικά η διαφορετικότητα εξοστρακίζονταν!!!!)αν και βέβαια θα προτιμούσα να με βάραγαν, διότι ξέρω πως αυτό ξεπερνιέται πιο εύκολα. (δεν τολμούσαν όμως γιατί ήμουν πολύ πιο δυνατή και γρήγορη από αυτούς) Σόρρυ αν παρατηρείτε επιθετικότητα στις απαντήσεις μου. Δυστιχώς επικρατεί και ο συναισθηματισμός μέσα στο ΜαύροΧάος.

----------


## ΜάυροΧάος

> ναι αυτους που σε λενε τρελη κλπ κ μενα το ιδιο μου ελεγε η μανα μου αλλα τωρα δε τολμα να μου το ξαναπει γιατι θα ακουσει τον εξαψαλμο


Δηλαδή τι τσακώνεσαι με την μητέρα σου;; Ή είστε και οι δύο πεισματάρρηδες, ξεροκέφαλοι κτλ. Χωρίς παρεξήγηση γιατί κααι εγώ ήμουν σε μεγάλο βαθμό αλλά τώρα το μείωσα.Τι λές??

----------


## kerasi

Με τον καθηγητη τι εγινε? σε απογοητευσε θες να πεις στο να διαβαζεις?

----------


## Diana1982

Καλησπέρα σου..........

Δεν ξέρω αν πρόκειται για μετατραυματικό στρες ή κάτι άλλο,πάντως αυτό που σου συμβαίνει δε νομίζω ότι είναι από το bulling που υπέστης όταν ήσουν στη Γερμανία,κάποιος άλλος είναι ο λόγος....

Σκέψου ποιος...μήπως η σχολή δεν είναι της αρεσκείας σου; μήπως δεν σου αρέσει το διάβασμα και αυτό σε κουράζει και σε στρεσσάρει;
Μήπως μέσα στην οικογενεια δεν εισέπραξες την αγάπη και την ασφάλεια που περιμένει ο καθένας από εμάς;
Μήπως υπήρξε στην ζωή σου,κάποιο άλλο δυσάρεστο γεγονός που δεν μας το έχεις πει γιατί ίσως να μην καταλαβαίνεις ότι αυτό συμβαίνει;

Ολα τα υπόλοιπα μην τα σκέφτεσαι που σου λένε...μπορεί να έχουν άδικο,μπορεί να έχουν δίκιο.....εσύ θα σκεφτείς τί είναι αυτό που σε ενοχλεί έτσι ώστε να μπορέσεις σιγά-σιγά να το βγάλεις από μέσα σου.

----------


## ΜάυροΧάος

Θα επιστρέψω πάλι σε 15min για απαντήσεις γιατί πρέπει να κάνω μια δουλίτσα.Ελπίζω να σας βρώ μέχρι τότε συνδεδεμένους. Φιλιά!!

----------


## ΜάυροΧάος

> Θα επιστρέψω πάλι σε 15min για απαντήσεις γιατί πρέπει να κάνω μια δουλίτσα.Ελπίζω να σας βρώ μέχρι τότε συνδεδεμένους. Φιλιά!!


Να μαι πάλι!!!

----------


## ftatl

καλησπερα μαυρο χαος! εγω εχω την εντυπωση απο αυτα που γραφεις οτι το θεμα ολο αυτο του μετατραυματικου στρες οπως το ονομαζεις (δεν ειμαι ειδικη στο να σου πω τι ακριβως ειναι αυτο που περιγραφεις) προερχεται απο τη συμπεριφορα των γονιων σου! Η συμπεριφορα τους μου φαινεται οτι σε επιρρεαζει πιο πολυ απο το σχολικο εκφοβισμο που ειχες βιωσει μικρη. 
ολοι λιγο πολυ εχουμε περασει απο την σχολικη βια δεν ξερω ποια ηταν ακριβως η εμπειρια σου, αλλα πιστευω ολο αυτο που βιωνεις ψυχολογικα ισως να προερχεται απο το γεγονος οτι οι γονεις σου δεν μπορουν να σε καταλαβουν και συ με τη σειρα σου να νιωθεις καποια ανασφαλεια σχετικα με τα θελω σου.

----------


## ΜάυροΧάος

> Με τον καθηγητη τι εγινε? σε απογοητευσε θες να πεις στο να διαβαζεις?


 Αυτή είναι μια άλλη μεγάλη ιστορία και ναι ήταν πάλι λάθος του υπερβολικά ξεροκέφαλου πατέρα μου. Ας αρχίσουμε...

Την πρώτη χρονιά αφού είχα έρθει από Γερμανία και είχα κενά βέβαια πήγα σε ένα φροντιστήριο προκειμένου να με βοηθήσει να τα καλύψω. Ήμουν άριστη μαθήτρια στην Γερμανία με διάκριση για να ανέβω επίπεδο προκειμένου να σπουδάσω (μου είχανε δώσει δωράκι ένα βιβλίο που ακόμα όταν το βλέπω θυμάμαι τις παλιές καλές στιγμές και το λατρέυω) Ναι οι Γερμανοί δίνουν φτερά στους μαθητές τους όταν τα πάνε καλά σε συνδυασμό με μετριοφροσύνη και αυτοκυριαρχία, για αυτό και τους λένε αρκετές φορές ψυχρούς. 

Αφότου ξεκίνησα τα φροντιστήρια έκανε μπαμ πως είχα κενά, ειδικά στην φυσική (γελάω ακόμη για το τι έλεγα τότε πως ήταν σωστό και για νόμους του βάρους που είχα μπερδέψει). Αυτό στην αρχή με ψιλοπείραξε αλλά το αντιμετώπισα με ηρεμία και πάλι καλά είχα πολύ καλούς καθηγητές που έβλέπαν την σκληρή δουλειά που έκανα στο διάβασμα και με ενθάρρυναν. Σαν χαρακτήρες ήταν όλοι πολύ καλοί, εξηγούσαν πάντα,ήξεραν πολύ καλά το αντικείμενό τους, προτιμούσαν πρακτική αντί για παπαγαλία, ακόμη όταν είχα άγχος ή ντρεπόμουν για τα κενά μου με έκαναν να νιώθω άνετα, μου δίνανε ελπίδες και με ηρεμούσαν, ο καθένας με το δικό του στίλ βέβαια. (Όλα αυτά ήταν που με έκαναν να τους αγαπήσω και μου έδιναν έμπνευση για το τέλειο διάβασμα).

Σε πολλά διαγωνίσματα και στο σχολείο και στο φροντιστήριο έγραφα από πολύ καλά,καλά, έως και άριστα. Η μητέρα μου ήταν ικανοποιημένη χωρίς να με επιβραβεύει ποτέ για κάτι ή να μου λέει μπράβο (βασικά αυτό δεν το έκανε και συχνά). Από την άλλη ο πατέρας μου έβγαζε όλα τα κόμπλεξ που είχε μέσα του, λέγοντας σιγά το πράγμα αυτό είναι πανεύκολο ( ναι τα μαθηματικά, η φυσική και η χημεία και οι θετικές επιστήμες θέλουν στρώσιμο και είναι εύκολα όσο ασχολείσαι σε βάθος με αυτά, όχι να είσαι από θεωρητική κατεύθυνση όπως ο πατέρας μου και να λέει ότι είναι εύκολα!!!). Επίσης όταν στεναχωριόμουν που είχα τόσα κενά αλλά έβαζα τα δυνατά μου για να τα καλύψω, ο πατέρας μου καταλάβαινε την στεναχώρια αυτή και μου έλεγε "είσαι σκέτη απογοήτευση", ενώ αυτός έχει κάνει όλες τις βλακείες του κόσμου που υπάρχουν (συμπεραλαμβανόμενου και της οικογένειάς μου). Επίσης ο πατέρας μου υποτιμούσε το φροντιστήριο αυτό ενώ εγώ έχω ακούσει τα καλύτερα λόγια για αυτό (μεγάλους-παιδιά) και επειδή έτυχε μια φορά στις 1.000.000 να ακούσει για ένα άλλο φροντιστήριο πως είναι καλό τότε κόλησε με την ιδέα να με αλλάξει. 

Στη συνέχεια, ενώ εγώ δεν ήξερα σχεδόν τίποτα για το γίνεται με τα ελληνικά φροντιστήρια και ότι κάποια από αυτά είναι σκέτη απογοήτευση, ο ξεροκέφαλος πατέρας μου κατάφερε να με πείσει ( τόσο αθώα ήμουν και εγώ). Οπότε αθώαα συμφώνησα προκειμένου να το δοκοιμάσω. Τι το ήθελα??? Εκεί τα ήδα όλα. Από τότε που νόμιζα πως όλα στην ζωή μου κυλούσαν ομαλά όλα πήγαιναν ανάποδα. Ο μαθητικός ήταν πολύ αυστηρός και αν ρώταγες κάτι σε κοίταζε υποτιμητικά και δεν απαντούσε πάντα. Αν τύχαινε να απαντήσει θα σου απάνταγε με εξευτελιστικό τρόπο όχι συνειδητά αλλά με υπονοούμενα. Έβαζε πολύ δύσκολες ασκήσεις χωρίς πάντα να τις έξηγει (με την προυπόθεση πως πάντα πήγαινα διαβασμένη δεν έβγαζα πάντα άκρη). Ειδικά στα διαγωνίσματα δύσκολα έγραφες άνω των 70% ή 80%. Την ίδια λογική ακολουθούσε και ο Φυσικο?Χημικός μας. Τρόμαζα κάθε φορά που έπρεπε να πάω για διαγώνισμα και λόγω του άγχους που μου προκαλούσε μάθαινα πολλά πράγματα παπαγαλία, το ίδιο και τα άλλα παιδιά με την διαφορά ότι γράφανε καλύτερα από εμένα γιατί είτε αντέγραφαν το ένα από το άλλο είτε ζητούσαν βοήθεια από τον καθηγητή (μα ήταν επαναληπτικό διαγώνισμα).

Έτσι με τον καιρό άρχισα να πέφτω στους βαθμούς αλλά διάβαζα μόνη μου από άλλα βοηθήματα προκειμένου να μείνουν κοντά στο 16-18. Παράλληλα η ψυχολογία μου έπεφτε και είχα και διαταραχές ύπνου. Οι γονείς μου εφόσον τους έλεγα τι γίνεται στο φροντιστήριο δεν με πίστευαν και έτσι με πίεζε ο πατέρας μου να πάω για μάθημα, ενώ εγώ ένοιωθα απαίσια και δεν ήθελα να πάω.Αυτό έγινε στην δευτέρα λυκείου και τότε είχα αρχίσει να φοβάμαι τους καθηγητές ( τους είχα στο μυαλό μου πως θα μου φώναζαν με το παραμικρό και πως ότι και να γίνει δεν πρόκειται να πάω ποτέ μπροστά να πετύχω.

Στην Γ λυκείου τα πράγματα επιδεινώνονταν, καθώς είχα επηρρεαστεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό από τους καθηγητές μου και ειδικά από τα βασανιστήρια που έκανε ο πατέρας μου στην οικογένειά μου. Τότε λοιπόν είπα "ας τα δώσω όλα για όλα". Μετά από αυτήν την απόφαση επακολούθησε το ασταμάτητο άγχος-διάβασμα, τα ξενύχτια για διάβασμα, η κακή διατροφή, επιθετική συμπεριφορά και το καλύτερο μίσος για τον πατέρα μου που έκανε τα πάντα για να με απαγοητεύσει. 'Επιπλέον έβγαινα μόνο μια φορά τον μήνα και παράτησα πολλές από τις φίλες μου μέχρι και μία από τις κολλητές μου. Μέχρι και τον Ιανουάριο ένοιωθα πως είχα πολλά κενά ακόμη. Έτσι πήρα την απόφαση να κάνω μάχη εναντίων των γονιών μου να αλλάξω φροντιστήριο. Τα κατάφερα άλλαξα αλλά οι φόβοι μου με στοιχείωναν μέχρι να πάω να δώσω πανελλήνιες. Ότι διάβαζα δεν έμενε στο μυαλό μου και έγραφα μέχρι και 50% στα τεστ. Δεν μίλαγα ποτέ με κανέναν για αυτό. Π'αλι καλά που πέρασα σε μια σχολή που μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ, παρόλου που δεν ήξερα που ήθελα να περάσω. Αφού έδωσα πανελλήνιες τότε ήξερα τι μου τέριαζε (απέρριψα την ιατρική και πάλι καλα που πέρασα πληροφορική). Με την σχολή μου ξετρελάθηκα αλλά και πάλι φοβόμουν πολύ και έκανα το 1ο εξάμηνο τα ίδια που έκανα στην Γ λυκείου. 

Γενικά με είχαν απαγοητέυσει πολλοί άνθρωποι εκείνη την χρονιά όπως η κολητή μου που με πρόδωσε, ο σκληρός πατέρας μου και οι άσχημη, ανώριμη συμπεριφορά του, η αδερφή μου με την εφηβική ατίθαση και θρασύτατη συμπερηφορά της και γκρίνια της και η μητέρα μου με την δική της στεναχώρια γκρίνια κτλ. Σίγουρα χορεύαμε όλοι στο ίδιο ταψί από την στεναχώρια. 
Αυτά ... και ναι όντος όλα αυτά που έχουν γίνει μέχρι τώρα με βασανίζουν ακόμη. Τα σκέφτομαι ξανά και ξανά και κλαίω στα καλά καθούμενα.

----------


## ΜάυροΧάος

> καλησπερα μαυρο χαος! εγω εχω την εντυπωση απο αυτα που γραφεις οτι το θεμα ολο αυτο του μετατραυματικου στρες οπως το ονομαζεις (δεν ειμαι ειδικη στο να σου πω τι ακριβως ειναι αυτο που περιγραφεις) προερχεται απο τη συμπεριφορα των γονιων σου! Η συμπεριφορα τους μου φαινεται οτι σε επιρρεαζει πιο πολυ απο το σχολικο εκφοβισμο που ειχες βιωσει μικρη. 
> ολοι λιγο πολυ εχουμε περασει απο την σχολικη βια δεν ξερω ποια ηταν ακριβως η εμπειρια σου, αλλα πιστευω ολο αυτο που βιωνεις ψυχολογικα ισως να προερχεται απο το γεγονος οτι οι γονεις σου δεν μπορουν να σε καταλαβουν και συ με τη σειρα σου να νιωθεις καποια ανασφαλεια σχετικα με τα θελω σου.


 Γενικά πιστεύω πως και εσύ αν ήσουν 14-16 ετών, εκεί που δεν ξέρεις ακόμη ποιος είσαι και τι κάνεις, ενώ παράλληλα να μην έχεις γονείς που να ξέρουν πως να σε στηρίζουν και έναν πατέρα που πιστεύω πως βλάπτει ψυχολογικά όλους μας επειδή δεν έχει τι να κάνει παρά μόνο να σε βασανίζει είναι 80%-90% πιθανό να έχεις μια τρελή ανασφάλεια που να σου μετατρέπει την απλο'ι'κή ζωή σου σε χάος.
Πες μου τώρα αν οι γονείς σου σου κλείνανε τα μάτια και σε ταξιδέυανε στο χείλος του γκρεμού, τα ίδια δεν θα πάθαινες??? Τέλος πάντων αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει τώρα είναι να το αντιμετωπίσω με οποιοδήποτε κόστος. Εφόσον είμαι 18,5 και έχω αντιμετωπίσει τόσα πολλά μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη και με αυτό. Το γεγονός ότι είμαι φοιτήτρια με έχει βάλλει σε πλεονεκτική θέση και με βοηθάει λίγο να επουλώσω κάποιες παλιές πληγές. Εύχομαι μόνο να μην είναι αργά....

----------


## ΜάυροΧάος

> Καλησπέρα σου..........
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν πρόκειται για μετατραυματικό στρες ή κάτι άλλο,πάντως αυτό που σου συμβαίνει δε νομίζω ότι είναι από το bulling που υπέστης όταν ήσουν στη Γερμανία,κάποιος άλλος είναι ο λόγος....
> 
> Σκέψου ποιος...μήπως η σχολή δεν είναι της αρεσκείας σου; μήπως δεν σου αρέσει το διάβασμα και αυτό σε κουράζει και σε στρεσσάρει;
> Μήπως μέσα στην οικογενεια δεν εισέπραξες την αγάπη και την ασφάλεια που περιμένει ο καθένας από εμάς;
> Μήπως υπήρξε στην ζωή σου,κάποιο άλλο δυσάρεστο γεγονός που δεν μας το έχεις πει γιατί ίσως να μην καταλαβαίνεις ότι αυτό συμβαίνει;
> 
> Ολα τα υπόλοιπα μην τα σκέφτεσαι που σου λένε...μπορεί να έχουν άδικο,μπορεί να έχουν δίκιο.....εσύ θα σκεφτείς τί είναι αυτό που σε ενοχλεί έτσι ώστε να μπορέσεις σιγά-σιγά να το βγάλεις από μέσα σου.


 Διάβασε και τα υπόλοιπα που έχω γράψει. Επίσης νομίζω πως είμαι σίγουρα μέσα στα δύο τελευταία που έγραψες. Βοήθησε με λίγο να βγάλουμε άκρη γιατί νομίζω πως είμαι ακόμη μπερδεμένη...αχ....!!!

----------


## ftatl

> Γενικά πιστεύω πως και εσύ αν ήσουν 14-16 ετών, εκεί που δεν ξέρεις ακόμη ποιος είσαι και τι κάνεις, ενώ παράλληλα να μην έχεις γονείς που να ξέρουν πως να σε στηρίζουν και έναν πατέρα που πιστεύω πως βλάπτει ψυχολογικά όλους μας επειδή δεν έχει τι να κάνει παρά μόνο να σε βασανίζει είναι 80%-90% πιθανό να έχεις μια τρελή ανασφάλεια που να σου μετατρέπει την απλο'ι'κή ζωή σου σε χάος.
> Πες μου τώρα αν οι γονείς σου σου κλείνανε τα μάτια και σε ταξιδέυανε στο χείλος του γκρεμού, τα ίδια δεν θα πάθαινες??? Τέλος πάντων αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει τώρα είναι να το αντιμετωπίσω με οποιοδήποτε κόστος. Εφόσον είμαι 18,5 και έχω αντιμετωπίσει τόσα πολλά μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη και με αυτό. Το γεγονός ότι είμαι φοιτήτρια με έχει βάλλει σε πλεονεκτική θέση και με βοηθάει λίγο να επουλώσω κάποιες παλιές πληγές. Εύχομαι μόνο να μην είναι αργά....


ασε με εμενα η δικη ιστορια ειναι διαφορετικη! εισαι μικρη δεν εχουν περασει πολλα χρονια απο τοτε και λογικο ειναι να σου μενουν ακομα στο μυαλο , φυσιολογικατατα λογικο! απλα σου ανεφερα τι μπορει να φταιει για αυτα που νιωθεις δεν τα θεωρησα παραλογα, αν αυτο καταλαβες!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Δηλαδή τι τσακώνεσαι με την μητέρα σου;; Ή είστε και οι δύο πεισματάρρηδες, ξεροκέφαλοι κτλ. Χωρίς παρεξήγηση γιατί κααι εγώ ήμουν σε μεγάλο βαθμό αλλά τώρα το μείωσα.Τι λές??


 δε τσακωνωμαι πια...

----------


## ΜάυροΧάος

> ασε με εμενα η δικη ιστορια ειναι διαφορετικη! εισαι μικρη δεν εχουν περασει πολλα χρονια απο τοτε και λογικο ειναι να σου μενουν ακομα στο μυαλο , φυσιολογικατατα λογικο! απλα σου ανεφερα τι μπορει να φταιει για αυτα που νιωθεις δεν τα θεωρησα παραλογα, αν αυτο καταλαβες!


οκ τότε σόρρυ, σε παρεξήγησα. Αν επιτρέπεται πια είναι η δική σου ιστορία;

----------


## ΜάυροΧάος

> δε τσακωνωμαι πια...


 καλό αυτό αλλά τότε τι κάνεις? Αν επιτρέπεται βέβαια;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ξερουν οτι θα γινει φασαρια αν μου πουν κατι κ ετσι δε μου λενε τιποτα

----------


## ΜάυροΧάος

> ξερουν οτι θα γινει φασαρια αν μου πουν κατι κ ετσι δε μου λενε τιποτα


 Xμμμ....καλό αυτό. 'Εχω σκεφτεί πολλές φορές να το κάνω αλλά μετά φοβάμαι για το τι θα προκύψει και δεν έχω όρεξη να βλάψω κι άλλο εφόσον έχουμε ήδη ένα μέλος της οικογένειας που την βλάπτει. Απορώ που βρίσκεις όλη αυτή την δύναμη και το θάρρος να το κάνεις αυτό. Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να είναι αποτελεσματικό. ( Δηλαδή κάνεις τους γονείς σου ότι θέλεις; Ποιό είναι το κόλπο; Σε καταλαβαίνουν καθόλου; Φίλε σε ζηλεύω δεν ξέρω τι να πώ...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Δηλαδή κάνεις τους γονείς σου ότι θέλεις;


 απλα τους εχω κανει καπιες εξηγισεις εγω εχω μεγαλο αυτοελεγχο αρκει να μην ξεσπασω αλλα ξερουν τι μπορει να με κανει να εκραγω οποτε ενεργω ετσι πχ η μανα μου καποτε μαγειρεψε ενα φαι ενω ηξερε οτι αυτο που ειχε βαλει μεσα με ενοχλουσε κ της ειπα τον εξαψαλμο της ελεγα το ηξερες οτι αυτο με πειραζει κ παρ ολα αυτα μου το σερβιρες κλπκλπκλπκλπ κ γκρινιαζα μια ωρα κ μετα μου περασε καπως ετσι ειμαι γενικα....

----------


## ftatl

> οκ τότε σόρρυ, σε παρεξήγησα. Αν επιτρέπεται πια είναι η δική σου ιστορία;


δεν υπαρχει προβλημα συμβαινουν αυτα! 
οσο για την δικη μου ιστορια καποια στιγμη αν νιωσω την αναγκη θα μιλησω ευχαριστω παντως για το ενδιαφερον, το ζητουμενο ομως ειναι να νιωσεις εσυ καλυτερα! 
απο τη στιγμη που ξερεις τι θελεις στη ζωη σου προσπαθεισε οσο το δυνατον να αποστασιοποιηθεις απο τους γονεις σου αν σε κανουν ανασφαλη με την συμπεριφορα τους να μην δινεις βαση στην αποψη τους και στη γνωμη τους, προσπαθεισε να αναπληρωσεις αυτο το κενο (της ασφαλειας) καπως απο τους φιλους σου οποιο φιλικο προσωπο νιωθεις πολυ κοντα σου και νιωθεις οτι σε καταλαβαινει. 
Οι γονεις δεν θα αλλαξουν μην προσπαθεισεις να μπεις καν στη διαδικασια να τους αλλαξεις μυαλα!

----------


## Eagle guy

Νομίζω πως ναι, το πρόβλημά σου είναι μετατραυματικο στρες και παραμένει γιατί έχεις και κατάθλιψη που εκφράζεται κατά του εαυτού σου. Είσαι όμως μικρή, είναι πρόσφατα αυτά που έχεις περάσει, σε λίγα χρόνια θα είναι παρελθόν και δε θα σε απασχολούν πια!

----------


## ΜάυροΧάος

> δεν υπαρχει προβλημα συμβαινουν αυτα! 
> οσο για την δικη μου ιστορια καποια στιγμη αν νιωσω την αναγκη θα μιλησω ευχαριστω παντως για το ενδιαφερον, το ζητουμενο ομως ειναι να νιωσεις εσυ καλυτερα! 
> απο τη στιγμη που ξερεις τι θελεις στη ζωη σου προσπαθεισε οσο το δυνατον να αποστασιοποιηθεις απο τους γονεις σου αν σε κανουν ανασφαλη με την συμπεριφορα τους να μην δινεις βαση στην αποψη τους και στη γνωμη τους, προσπαθεισε να αναπληρωσεις αυτο το κενο (της ασφαλειας) καπως απο τους φιλους σου οποιο φιλικο προσωπο νιωθεις πολυ κοντα σου και νιωθεις οτι σε καταλαβαινει. 
> Οι γονεις δεν θα αλλαξουν μην προσπαθεισεις να μπεις καν στη διαδικασια να τους αλλαξεις μυαλα!


 Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και ναι έχεις δίκιο. Τα έχω προσπαθήσει αρκετά αυτά που λες. Το μόνο πράγμα που με φοβίζει περισσότερο πέρα από αυτά είναι είναι ότι έχει υποβαθμιστεί η συγκέντρωσή μου και ξέρω πως αν δεν επαναφέρω αυτή πρώτα θα είμαι χαμένη σε ένα λαβύρινθο που έχω φτοιάξει μόνη μου. Βοήθεια...! Πιστεύω πως ακόμη δεν το έχω ξεπεράσει αρκετά. Εύχομαι μόνο να μην είναι αργά και δεν θέλω να τα θαλασσωσω και στο δεύτερο εξάμηνο γιατί τότε δεν θα μπορέσω να αποφύγω τους γονείς μου και δεν θέλω να είμαι καταδικασμένη να πρέπει να ξαναζήσω μαζί τους.

----------


## ΜάυροΧάος

Συν ότι νιώθω ακόμη χάλια παρόλου που χαίρομαι όταν είμαι μαζί με τα παιδιά στη σχολή, έχω τους καλύτερους καθηγητές, έχω ένα πολύ καλό αγόρι, είμαι χαρούμενη ναι τους το δείχνω αλλά όταν είμαι μόνη μου κλαίω και στεναχωριέμαι κρυφά. Είχα και εγώ κάποτε ως πυξίδα και πρότυπο την μητέρα μου αλλά αυτό έσβησε γιατί ήταν ένα ψέμα. ¨Οσο το σκέφτομαι αυτό τόσο πιο χάλια νιώθω. Με την αδερφή μου είχαμε κάποτε την καλύτερη σχέση της ,έχω μεγάλη αδυναμία, το ξέρει και δεν ξέρω γιατί τον τελευταίο καιρό μου συμπεριφέρεται άσχημα λες και είμαι σκουπίδι. Δεν θέλω να πάθει τα ίδια με εμένα και όμως ο πατέρας μου κυρίως επιθυμεί να ξανακάνει τα ίδια και σε αυτή. Τα συμπτώματα στην αδερφή μου φαίνονται ήδη. Η αδερφή μου δεν αγαπάει τον εαυτό της και κάνει απομιμήσεις όπιου χειρότερου ατόμου πέσει στην παρέα της και είναι και πολύ επιθετική. Δεν είναι αυτό το γλυκό πλασματάκι που γνώριζα πριν 3 χρόνια.( Συγκινήθικα τώρα που τα ξαναθυμάμαι όλα με flash back και κλαίω)... Παρακαλώ βοήθεια...θα τρελαθώ...

----------


## ΜάυροΧάος

> Νομίζω πως ναι, το πρόβλημά σου είναι μετατραυματικο στρες και παραμένει γιατί έχεις και κατάθλιψη που εκφράζεται κατά του εαυτού σου. Είσαι όμως μικρή, είναι πρόσφατα αυτά που έχεις περάσει, σε λίγα χρόνια θα είναι παρελθόν και δε θα σε απασχολούν πια!


Μακάρι... το έχω σκεφτεί και αυτό όμως με έχει φάει πολύ η αγωνία να μου φύγει αυτό!!! Είναι βασανιστικό και οπισθοδρομικό. Βασικά πές μου αλήθεια τι κατάλαβες μέχρι στιγμή για μένα και γενικότερα, πώς το κατάλαβες και τι θα μπορούσα να αλλάξω. Να ξέρεις πως αυτή η απάντησή σου είναι πάρα μα πάρα πολύ σημαντική.Μην ανυσηχείς δεν παρέξηγώ και δεν επιρρεάζομαι...να μαθαίνω από τα λάθη μου θέλω μόνο όχι να ζω το ψέμα. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ftatl

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και ναι έχεις δίκιο. Τα έχω προσπαθήσει αρκετά αυτά που λες. Το μόνο πράγμα που με φοβίζει περισσότερο πέρα από αυτά είναι είναι ότι έχει υποβαθμιστεί η συγκέντρωσή μου και ξέρω πως αν δεν επαναφέρω αυτή πρώτα θα είμαι χαμένη σε ένα λαβύρινθο που έχω φτοιάξει μόνη μου. Βοήθεια...! Πιστεύω πως ακόμη δεν το έχω ξεπεράσει αρκετά. Εύχομαι μόνο να μην είναι αργά και δεν θέλω να τα θαλασσωσω και στο δεύτερο εξάμηνο γιατί τότε δεν θα μπορέσω να αποφύγω τους γονείς μου και δεν θέλω να είμαι καταδικασμένη να πρέπει να ξαναζήσω μαζί τους.


εχει υποβαθμιστει η συγκεντρωση σου επειδη εχεις κατα νου την αποψη που εχει ο πατερας σου για σενα και ειναι σαν να την εχεις εμπεδωσει! σου εχει εντυπωθει υποσυνειδητα οτι οντως εισαι αχρηστη και τεμπελα και γι αυτο δεν μπορεις να συγκεντρωθεις κι αν κατι παει στραβα με τη σχολη θα σκεφτεις οτι ειχε δικιο. 
Αν οντως ησουν δεν θα χες περασει σε μια σχολη που σου αρεσει υπο αυτες τις συνθηκες. 
Αφοσιωσου στη σχολη σου κι αν κατι παει στραβα πηγε πολλα παιδια χανουν οχι μονο εξαμηνο, εξαμηνα, χρονια, φτανουν και πτυχιο Ω και αποφοιτουν. 
Σκεψου οτι θα τη βγαλεις τη σχολη σου οπως και να χει.

----------


## ΜάυροΧάος

> εχει υποβαθμιστει η συγκεντρωση σου επειδη εχεις κατα νου την αποψη που εχει ο πατερας σου για σενα και ειναι σαν να την εχεις εμπεδωσει! σου εχει εντυπωθει υποσυνειδητα οτι οντως εισαι αχρηστη και τεμπελα και γι αυτο δεν μπορεις να συγκεντρωθεις κι αν κατι παει στραβα με τη σχολη θα σκεφτεις οτι ειχε δικιο. 
> Αν οντως ησουν δεν θα χες περασει σε μια σχολη που σου αρεσει υπο αυτες τις συνθηκες. 
> Αφοσιωσου στη σχολη σου κι αν κατι παει στραβα πηγε πολλα παιδια χανουν οχι μονο εξαμηνο, εξαμηνα, χρονια, φτανουν και πτυχιο Ω και αποφοιτουν. 
> Σκεψου οτι θα τη βγαλεις τη σχολη σου οπως και να χει.


 Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ... μακάρι ;) και αν με πρήξουν μετά ενώ ξέρω πως φταίνε αυτοί πώς θα τους αντιμετωπίσω εφόσον δεν μπορώ να τους βάλω μυαλό??? Αχ φοβάμαι το αβέβαιο μέλλον ή όταν δεν μπορώ να υπολογίσω από πρίν τι θα συμβεί και πώς να το χειριστώ... help!!! Επίσης έχεις να πείς κάτι για την αδερφή μου γιατί δεν θέλω να πάθει τα ίδια. Έχω υποσχεθεί στον εαυτό μου και στην ζωή μου να μην πάθει τα ίδια γιατί την αγαπάω πάρα πολύ. Please help!!!!

----------


## Eagle guy

Κοίτα δυστυχώς είσαι ευαίσθητη και έχεις πάρει βαριά όσα συνέβησαν. Το σημαντικότερο είναι να μη δίνεις τόση σημασία και να μη παίρνεις βαριά όσα νιώθεις και σκέφτεσαι. Προφανώς έχεις μια μορφή χρόνιας κατάθλιψης, μπορεί να είναι ήπια αλλά μάλλον έχεις. Να είσαι σίγουρη ότι τα τραύματα του παρελθόντος κάποτε φεύγουν, όπως και σε μένα, αν έχεις καλή ζωή, που βλέπω τώρα πως έχεις. Κι εμένα άργησαν αλλά μουφυγαν, άλλο που δημιουργήθηκαν καινούρια λόγω μίζερης ζωής στη συνέχεια. Επειδή βλέπω μεγάλες μεταπτώσεις διάθεσης και ύπνου, μήπως να τα πεις σε έναν ειδικό αυτά? ΄ίσως έχεις κυκλοθυμία ας πούμε. Τέλος, αγνόησε τις βρισιές που σουρχονται για σένα και τους άλλους. Είναι απλά σκέψεις που έρχονται σε πολλούς, λέγονται ιδεοληψίες.

----------


## ΜάυροΧάος

Αποφάσησα να πάω αύριο στον ειδικό ψυχολόγο της σχολής επειδή είμαι σίγουρη πως οι γονείς μου δεν πρόκειται να με πάνε σε ψυχολόγο. Ελπίζω αυτό να βοηθήσει.

----------


## Eagle guy

Πολύ καλά θα κάνεις! Μπορείς επίσης να πάρεις κάποιες γραμμές ψυχολογικής στήριξης, να τους πεις τα θέματά σου και θα σε βοηθήσουν να καταλάβεις τι έχεις και πως να το χειριστείς. Εμένα με βοήθησαν πάντως

----------


## Αναζητηση

Συμπεριφορά και διάθεση μας εηρεάζονται κι από τον οργανισμό μας ή τη διατροφή/ Επιθετική συμπεριφορά, κλάμα, νεύρα και αδυναμία φέρνει και η υπογλυκαμία. Καλό είναι να κάνεις και μια γενική εξέταση αίματος, για να δεις πού βρίσκεται η γλυκόζη στο αίμα σου. Η πίεση, κούραση, άγχος, έντονη δραστηριότητα μυαλού και σώματος εξαντλούν και κατεβάζουν τα επίπεδα γλυκόζης.

Χαμογέλα και όλα θα πάνε καλά!

----------

